# Planes of Fame - Flying History events 2015



## wheelsup_cavu (May 1, 2015)

It's airshow time again. 8) 
On Friday there will be a "Preview Day Twilight Show" where you can see several of the acts featured on Saturday and Sunday do their practice routines. 

May 01, Preview Day Twilight Show: PLANES OF FAME - Preview Day Twilight Show

Also during Friday's event there will be a twenty minute "Golden Age of Aviation" flight. 
Featuring: P-26 Peashooter, Lockheed Electra, Seversky AT-12, Naval Aircraft Factory N3N.
(These aircraft will not be flying on Saturday and Sunday.)

*Saturday and Sunday.*
Airshow General Information: PLANES OF FAME - General Information
Air Show 2015 Schedule: PLANES OF FAME - Air Show 2015 Schedule
Performer Highlights: PLANES OF FAME - Performer Highlights


Wheels


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 1, 2015)

Safe flying to all and blue sky for the photographers!

Jeff


----------

